# good online pet stores



## spudsmummy (May 1, 2009)

hi there 
was just wondering if anyone knows of any good online pet stores? 
i am getting a bunny soon and would like to get everything i need for him from one place in one go. i all ready have a hutch it just the other bits and peaces i need. 

any ideads
thanks
Paula


----------



## Chrysler (May 3, 2009)

spudsmummy said:


> hi there
> was just wondering if anyone knows of any good online pet stores?
> i am getting a bunny soon and would like to get everything i need for him from one place in one go. i all ready have a hutch it just the other bits and peaces i need.
> 
> ...


I like and use it the most Pet Supplies, Pet Food, and Pet Products on Sale Now at zooplus.co.uk.
Things come pretty quick even with being send from germany. I bought both my pigger and bunny cage from there. And can only recommend them.


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

I have only used Bits for Pets but I like the range of stuff they do and their customer service seemed quite good - my order didn't go through properly but they phoned me up the next day to check what I had ordered!


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

i also use that web site to get my hammie toys and cage accessoies. good prices, quick delivery and really good products


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Equinecaninefeline - I swear by them. cheap, fast delivery and either realy cheap or free delivery depending on how much you spend 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## WalterKitty (Aug 16, 2009)

i always used parcel pets but i dont know what happened them it says their website is down for maintenance for the last few months.they were brilliant.


----------



## spudsmummy (May 1, 2009)

WalterKitty said:


> i always used parcel pets but i dont know what happened them it says their website is down for maintenance for the last few months.they were brilliant.


just found this when looking for them,

"Parcel Pets affiliate programme has had to close today with immediate effect due to the supplier to Parcel Pets removing all stock."


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

The Hay Experts is great for bunny owners to get started with bowls etc, and it supplies most bunny foods, hay, straw, litter etc. Great delivery and prices.

The Hay Experts - Natural Rabbit Supplies & Timothy Hay


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

Akai-Chan said:


> Equinecaninefeline - I swear by them. cheap, fast delivery and either realy cheap or free delivery depending on how much you spend
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


I was just going to put this sight on :thumbup: x


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

By the time you pay post and package payments wouldnt it be cheaper to go to your local pet store???????????????


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> By the time you pay post and package payments wouldnt it be cheaper to go to your local pet store???????????????


It depends on how much you want to buy. Equinecaninefeline has £2 P+P and free for orders over £25 I think, which is aboslutely pittance, and you save so much. I think a lot of other sites do the same 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

I use UK Pet Supplies, cos its £4 delivery for whatever you order and its next day delivery!


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi Paula

I have always found Zoo Plus to have runs etc much cheaper than anywhere else.

I paid £69 for the same run there selling for £59 here Outdoor Pen with Fenced Covering: Great Deals on Small Animal Pens at zooplus I would highly recommend this run, but I guess it depends if you can get it to fit your hutch.

I have found the best toys for rabbits are cardboard boxes, tubes, willow balls and treat balls.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

also Paula, if you havent already picked a bunny I would really recommend getting one from a rescue center. 
They will neuter, vaccinate and often worm them for you. Which would cost you at least £90 often £100+ just for the neutering. and usually they only ask for a £30 - £40 donation. 
Also they have lots of babies in during the summer months, but if you arnt looking for a baby then you would be able to pick the tamest, which will save you being nipped etc.

please whatever you do not go to pets at home etc 

If you really want a particular rabbit get one from a reputable breeder who is a BRC member


----------

